# Stanford is up and running



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

From Folding Forum

Re: GPU server status 171.67.108.21, 171.64.65.71,171.67.108.26

Postby *VijayPande* » Mon Feb 15, 2010 3:27 pm
Thanks for the posts. It's early AM in Califorina (that's why this went unfixed for several hours), but I think we've got everything going again. I've contacted Joe regarding this issue: there was a WS bug.

I've also balanced the weights so the other NV WS's can get into the mix better and improve the redundancy."


----------

